# Waterfront Rental Home on Bayou Chico with Boat Dock



## vicious circle (Nov 30, 2007)

Trying to rent this waterfronthome for a friend.Boat dock and tons of storage. $1075/mth. It is a cool place. Check out the link:

http://parmls.com/PcolaReports/ListitLib/show_report.aspx?ID=5338898652

You can call me to arrange to see it. Rob 485-3513.
























:usaflag


----------

